# Joining Very Small Wires



## ryanborg

Hi, I have a few questions about joining small wires together.

I want to know the best and safest method to join 

2 RJ11 cables (Telephone cables) As i am running a few to a central point and i need to join them together.

I also have a video door phone system that comes with its own connectors and short wire to connect to RJ45 cables.. i also need to know what is the safest way to join single RJ45 wires (pairs and non pairs) Are there any wore butts or special tape.. any recommendations are welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vegassparky

You can get RJ 11, or RJ 45 couplers if there are ends crimped on the cables already. 

If you have open wires to connect, jellybeans are the way to go. You don't need to strip the individual wires to make the connections. Just insert the two to be joined, and squeeze it closed. These are typically used on CAT3-CAT6 cables, which have 24ga solid wires. When making these splices strip back as little of the cable jacket as necessary, and keep as much of the factory twist intact. The twists are what keep the crosstalk from the pairs, as it effectively makes each pair a different length through the length of the assembled run.


----------



## ryanborg

Ok thanks, I also want to know.. i have 5 telephone cables i need to connect to a single line. i have wires running from many rooms to a central spot and i need to connect them to a single phone line.. what is the best way to connect 5 single cables (each cable has 4 cores and i wan to connect all 4 cores from 5 cables to 4 cores singles)

The mentioned connectors will not allow more then 1-2 cores in them i guess any suggestions please.


----------



## Basementgeek

If these cables are just carrying telephone service, not internet etc, it is nothing fancy or hard. Just need good electrical connections is all.
You can just strip the wires back, twist them and use a small wire nut.

These connection should be done in a terminal box/ handy box with cover. I will say most home phones only use Red and green wires, for the phone.

BG


----------

